# The older men get, the more manipulative and perverted they become?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

People often say that women shouldn't date older guys because they are manipulative and perverted. 

Is this just something jealous people say or is there truth in this statement?

Maybe it's just me, but I feel as though my core personality (my heart) has remained relatively the same as I've aged. If anything, I've become more benevolent, caring, thoughtful, and softhearted because I don't respond to negative peer pressure, and I have a much greater appreciation for ladies. 

If, for example, I dated a 20 year old now, I would show her even more love and respect than I would of when I was 20. Is this unusual?

Also, I know that some older guy do mistreat women.... but some younger guys mistreat women too. I speculate that younger guys are just as likely to mistreat as older guys.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think younger guys are much more perverted and manipulative. But younger girls, like you said 20, are pretty immature as well. I don't think an older guy should date too much younger than him...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

You made this thread to hook up with 20-year-olds, didn't you?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Never heard of that. The common reason to not date people a whole lot older than you, is that you tend to be in different places in life then, and have different amounts of life experience.. Which is a valid reason.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've only heard that women over thirty are damaged since they haven't settled down. I hurt this man really badly and took him to the opera.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mercurochrome said:


> I've only heard that women over thirty are damaged since they haven't settled down. I hurt this man really badly and took him to the opera.


exactly. the only stigma ive ever heard for older people is for women. Older, single women must be really messed up.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I've only heard that women over thirty are damaged since they haven't settled down. I hurt this man really badly and took him to the opera.


I guess women are not allowed to get a divorce/end a relationship after 25 :lol


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Never heard of that. The common reason to not date people a whole lot older than you, is that you tend to be in different places in life then, and have different amounts of life experience.. Which is a valid reason.


Even on this forum (SAS) you can find plenty of people who say women shouldn't date older guys because they will take advantage of them, use them for sex, etc. I always found that to be a very strange stereotype.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm none of those things, maybe some bitter single guys get that way though.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> I think younger guys are much more perverted and manipulative. But younger girls, like you said 20, are pretty immature as well. I don't think an older guy should date too much younger than him...


I think maturity is not linear. Some 20 year old are more mature than 30 year olds. Some 30 year olds are more immature than 20 year olds.... plus everyone seems to have a different definition of what maturity is. People should just love whoever they want to love.... even mature + immature works out OK in many cases. Identical maturity levels aren't always a guarantee for a successful relationship.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lisac1919 said:


> I don't think an older guy should date too much younger than him...


Lest you and your ignorant way of thinking cast him off as a pedophile, right?

What creepy old perverts they are.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


> You made this thread to hook up with 20-year-olds, didn't you?


:shock :lol :yes :no :b

No. Too scared to date :afr

Maybe when my SA gets better though


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Lest you and your ignorant way of thinking cast him off as a pedophile, right?
> 
> What creepy old perverts they are.


yeah, most likely an older guy would date a younger woman for looks. 20 year old women are very annoying, and they don't become not annoying till like 25.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never heard that. I always assumed that people mature as they age.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I've heard that older men who date only younger girls (18-25, I guess) are perverted and superficial because they just want that "young *****."

But I've never heard, nor do I think, that men grown into manipulative perverts. Given the attitudes our society has towards sex, though, I think most of us fall under the pervert category. I embrace it.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Jason 1 said:


> People often say that women shouldn't date older guys because they are manipulative and perverted.


 Like there's something wrong with being perverted??!?!?!? *I take umbrage!!!!!*


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

No, that statement isn't true. But I think what people mean if they say women shouldn't date older guys, is that the _type_ of older guy who would date a young woman can be manipulative and perverted.


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

Jason 1 said:


> Even on this forum (SAS) you can find plenty of people who say women shouldn't date older guys because they will take advantage of them, use them for sex, etc. I always found that to be a very strange stereotype.


I would question what a 55-year-old sees in a 20-year-old as a serious relationship, since their generations have had very different influences on them and they've grown up with different values being normalized. Sometimes it's more an arrangement of sex or money, but it doesn't mean it's necessarily so or that it applies to all.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

You're right to believe that this is just a stereotype. I know plenty of old Guys that are great and caring, and I know even more younger Guys who are stuck on a very callous view of women.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Um... No? :sus Who seriously thinks this?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I've heard the term 'older and bolder'. I don't think they become any worse than their younger counter parts. The older you get, the more inclined you are to 'let it all hang'..


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

fanatic203 said:


> No, that statement isn't true. But I think what people mean if they say women shouldn't date older guys, is that the _type_ of older guy who would date a young woman can be manipulative and perverted.


Or he could just be immature, youthful, and inexperienced. That's how I am. Never had a girlfriend, virgin, passive toward women, limited social skills, never dated, never kissed, live with parents, never hugged by non-family, naive, ultra shy, dream about love, afraid of strangers, look young (some even say 18 ), energetic, scared of sex, etc.

Most people my age have *WAY* more life experiences, etc. than me. I get so bored when people my age talk.

I bet many other SA guys are similar.

Honestly, I think experience/maturity is often not tantamount to age. That is, we all gain experience/maturity at different ages. This is especially true on the SAS forum since many of us have had very abnormal lives.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

moroff said:


> I've heard the term 'older and bolder'. I don't think they become* any worse than their younger counter parts.* The older you get, the more inclined you are to 'let it all hang'..


Right. Most high school "players" I knew became college "players". Most high school gentlemen I knew became college gentlemen. I think history is actually more important than age when trying to predict an individuals future behavior.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Who says that? I've never heard it.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

No. In regards to significant age gaps, older men who claim they are interested in a 20 year old girl for different reasons than overtly sexual young males are usually dishonest and hypocritical. They may pursue her in a more self-restrained and respectful fashion, often convincing her of the inadequacy of guys closer to her age, but ultimately they want what the young man wants. It seems more often than not the type of men who say age is only a number are interested in dating younger women. I don't address this personally to the OP. I don't mean to berate all older men who date younger, but women aged 35+ are often spoken of as damaged goods simply because they have experienced life. I remember my professor speaking of his own wife this way, while he cultivated friendships with young female students.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not ALL men, but I'll bet 40-year-old men who actively seek out 20-year-old women and only 20-year-old women should be avoided at all cost.



Segafage said:


> "Most likely". :sus
> 
> Looks have a play in *every* relationship. Doesn't matter the age. Attraction is how one see's it...
> 
> I'm 19 and personally prefer to date guys/men twice my age. That makes me.... ?


very likely to get in trouble in the near future.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

With each passing year I think of more and more devious ways to subjugate women :blank 

#truestory


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread sexist?


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I disagree


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Patrice O'Neal said it best..._God turned our 'horniness' into creepiness _


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess you could say that. I'd say it's more like the older they get, the less they care what other people think.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

In some cases this is true, for sure.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

It appears I've gone against the grain on this one.

Think about this, guys: your first sexual arousal, the innocence. And now. Extrapolate 30 years from now.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> yeah, most likely an older guy would date a younger woman for looks. 20 year old women are very annoying, and they don't become not annoying till like 25.


Does that mean you consider yourself annoying? :teeth


----------

